# What a long strange trip it's been...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Today when my wife and I got back from the mall, there was a UPS box sitting on our porch. My wife asked, "_Now what did you purchase that's going to drive us into eating a starvation diet..._?"

I smiled, and responded, "_That's the last order from Blue Ridge--technically, I'm two knives away from permanent retirement_."

My wife laughed, "_Well, Pizza Man, you tally bricks like you French Kiss, you're nine months shy of turning 70..._"

Now, while she was indeed right, I think polishers are probably passe' with modern cutlery. Most of the big outfits offer "life sharp." And I still carry that scalding hot Pilar that cost us 1,375 dollars. And there's no more room in my knife closet--no kidding--for my own collection.

I just sent Joyce my resume' of a 1964 Buck 110 switchblade, probably dating back to when they were still pouring concrete for their corporate floor. She had sent me three "green ones," and that means serious corrosion to the brass. The one I shipped back to her was now flawless, decoratively polished and scandalously sharp. She had been musing about "enhancement work," a real nine to five job. And if her husband Nick sees my resume' knowing polishers are hard to find, I might be taking those long naps.

Lastly, I'm a big fan of "_*Field Strip Technology*_." The two knives below are mine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

While at the Mall...Did she snag any fancy new bloomers or anything like that at the mall? How big of a dent got inflicted on the gold visor card? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff. If you go ahead and tell us that should save Slippy from gettting nosey about it. Hopefully.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Nothing like that, but I did get the surprise of my life.

I was looking through a survival magazine, and saw the picture of Melissa Miller, a very foxy blonde and three time winner of "Naked and Afraid." I thought it was going to be a fluff piece on a beautiful woman. However, Miller had a lot to say about survivalist training, which in her case dated back to childhood. She knew lots of the heavy hitters in the survivalist world and picked their brains for "real training."

What I thought was a dumb blonde turned into a reliable source who probably knows more about living in the boonies than most of us. And she was quick to admit that she shook the bushes for real-deal knives, of which she now owns a collection totaling over 70 examples.

I'd polish for her, because she's not just a pretty face, she's a competitor. Oh, and I could fix the knife when she got back...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Very interesting situation developed. I'm getting a touch of sheen with the 4K and 6K stone. It's pretty to look at. But the edge also has a "toothy" quality which might be more valuable on an EDC folder for blue jeans. After all, I'm leaving the other knife (a folder known as "The Homefront) in it's factory trim because that knife slices, as is.

I'll finish the rear and front bevels and make the final decision. Sure, a polished edge is striking, but beauty is as beauty does.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Nothing like that, but I did get the surprise of my life.
> 
> I was looking through a survival magazine, and saw the picture of Melissa Miller, a very foxy blonde and three time winner of "Naked and Afraid." I thought it was going to be a fluff piece on a beautiful woman. However, Miller had a lot to say about survivalist training, which in her case dated back to childhood. She knew lots of the heavy hitters in the survivalist world and picked their brains for "real training."
> 
> ...


Did you think to nag at her about why they blur out the cute nekked lady parts? That aint very nice for them who might be interested to know whats up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I was happy. I've seen boobs, but Melissa was holding a knife I was not familiar with...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I got the Prequel done! Yikes, it's hard to get four diverse bevels to all form one perfect pyramid.

...and it is sharp, too...

I took it apart to clean it, and like all these first disassemblies, it was a job getting the parts to remember each other. I still like the "Field Strip Technology," and I think with nine such designs, I will be using them as my blue jeans knives.

Of course, I've handled them. I believe the Prequel is their best small knife, and the Homefront is their best big folder. Then again, the homefront was their first such knife, so all the bugs were worked out before their initial production.


----------

